# Budapest & Amsterdam



## Daverock (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi All,

Will be spending 5 nights in each of the above named cities during the latter half of July and mid August.  Would appreciate your advising of restaurants that are good but hopefully not to expensive...although one or two might be possible as a splurge.  Would also like to know what sights we should not miss in both cities.  If there are any day tours we should consider would be appreciated.  Any other tidbits of info would be gladly read.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 8, 2008)

The Anne Frank house was a much more emotional experience than I expected--very moving for both of us.  Tip:  go in the evening.  No lines, and you stand a good chance of being the only one in a room at any given time.  When we were there, only 7 people were in the house, including us.

We both really enjoyed the Van Gogh museum.

We both really enjoyed the "windmill village," which is a short train ride from Amsterdam--20 minutes or so.  The windmills are working and can be toured.

The free tour of the diamond museum (really a sales pitch, but not much of one) was interesting.

Food is expensive in Amsterdam; be prepared.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 8, 2008)

*Europe*

The words inexpensive and Euro do not appear together in any sentence known to man.  After 10 trips to Europe in the last 6 years, I have decided to go to Asia for awhile.  That said, your dollar will go farther in Budapest than in Amsterdam.  I second PStreet's suggestions about the Ann Frank House.  Go in the evening.  Our hotel was just a block and a half away and we passed there once or twice a day and the difference in the number of people from the morning to the evening was striking.  As to Budapest, you don't mention where you are staying, but there are many fine places to eat and if you watch closely you can get a good meal reasonably.  It also depends on what you want to eat.  Personally, I am a diet coke addict.  I have paid anywhere from $2 to $10 a bottle with the mid range being about $5 or $6.  Of course, in Euros it doesn't look that expensive but in dollars it is.  Even though we like to eat ethnically as often as possible we always seem to  have at least one meal at a Hard Rock Cafe or a TGI Fridays so i can  have "free refills".   Often we check the menu before we go in to a place (often they are posted outside) to see the food and the prices.  One exception to that was after leaving the Vatican we stopped in and each of us had a piece of pork, potatoes and a diet coke and the bill was over 50e.  Also in some places (not many in the 2 cities you are in) there will be a premium charged for sitting down.  One cafe in Italy charged double for eating while seated and in case your wondering it had nothing to do with me being a tourist.  That is just how it is.
In Budapest in particular there are many package deals where they offer food and a traditional folk dance or other program.  Often these are more reasonable than eating out generally.  Both cities offer excellent public transportation and I would consider this the main mode of travel.  Language will definitely not be a problem in Amsterdam but in Hungary older people in particular may not speak English.  Be sure to visit Buda castle.  If you get lonely for American culture in Budapest go to the West side mall.  It is as American as the most American mall could be.  It is modern, clean and a great place to shop.  I would also advise you to try and get out of Budapest and see some of the countryside.  There are regular tours you can join.  The people are friendly and the prices are cheaper as you travel in the countryside.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 8, 2008)

*2 cities*

If you are using timeshares, would you tell us which ones so we can better advise you.  If you are at Petnehazy in Budapest, there is a good place to eat nearby.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2008)

*Budapest memories...*

We stayed at the Hilton, a short walk from Parliament bldg. on the Pest side. One evening we walked across the 'Chain Bridge' and took the funicular up to Buda Castle/ St Steven's church. There was an organ/chorus recital and I was able to catch a few tunes on video. We ate at a little place on a side street. I'm sure the meal was entirely forgettable, but the evening as a whole was a winner!

There is a pedestrian street running more-or-less parallel with the Danube on the Pest side. The shops will be too rich for my blood now, but when we were there it was a shopping mecca, a lot of touristy sidewalk eateries along it. Nice place to have a beer and people-watch.

We enjoyed the old city market. Circa 1880 iron structure. Fresh produce, spices, meat and restaurants on main floor. There's a mezzanine around the perimeter with goods brought in from Russia/Ukraine. We bought some lacquer boxes and hand knit scarves there. Get paprika to bring home for your own goulash.

Take the old (world's first?) subway to Hero's Square. The zoo, art and historical museums surround it and it's sort of the city's gathering place. Think Tian-an-men sq. in Beijing.

Great city. Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 8, 2008)

*Budapest*

Been twice a couple of years ago - Love it.  Wonderderful city.  I fully agree the public transportation system in the city is easy and cheap.  A 3 day pass brought from the transit system is cheaper than the Budapest Tourist Card - I brought mine at the Baross Ter transit plaza on the lower level from the Keleti Pi International Train station.

Heros Square, mentioned above, is at the one end of Metro 1 - built in 1896. The public zoo is there and across the street from the zoo entrance is the municipal thermal baths.  Open at 6AM for the working locals (and yes, that is a great time to go and then got back to eat your breakfast if included with your hotel), it is cheap (around $5 for 4 or less hours in the baths including locker style changing area and locker with attendant).  The facility is large with both outdoor pools (3) and indoor smaller pools.  It is shown on the Rick Steves Budapest DVD done about 5 years ago - might be able to check it out at your local library.  

I went the first time 3 months after they filmed that show - that is exactly how all Budapest looked and I did about 75% of that stuff w/o a package tour or any real research.  I saw the Steves' episode 6+ months after my first trip.  Budapest is on my return list.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jun 8, 2008)

We were in Amsterdam in March and can highly recommend "Seasons".  They offered a price fixe menu and the food was wonderful.  Make reservations - small restaurant - GREAT food!

http://www.seasonsrestaurant.nl/


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 9, 2008)

Budapest can offer reasonable food, if you stay away from the tourist areas like Castle Hill at meal time.  Walking across the Chain Bridge and taking the furnicular up Castle Hill to the Royal Palace, St. Stephens Church, Fisherman's Bastion, and other sights of castle hill, can easily fill a good part of a day.  Gundel's is Budapest's most famous restaurant, and deservedly so, but the prices have gone up a lot since my first visit to Budapest.

For day trips, or even half day trips, I would recommend the baroque Danube river town of Szentendre and the old royal palace at Godollo, both of which can be reached by different suburban trains.  Sentendre can also be reached by boat up the Danube, which is a slower but more scenic alternative.  Unlike the royal palace on Castle Hill, which was heavily damaged in WWII fighting when the German army made a stand along the river against the Soviets, and largely rebuilt after the war, the palace at Godollo escaped WWII damage and was a palace that was actually lived in rather than ceremonial like the one on Castle Hill.

You may also enjoy Statue Park where all of the old soviet-era monuments were moved.  You have to take a bus to the outskirts of town for that one.  

The transportation cards in Budapest are good value.


----------

